# Easiest Brine Shrimp Hatchery



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to hatch some brine shrimp. What is the easiest, least trouble method?


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Cut out the bottom of a bottle (save this, you can use it as a stand if the bottle isn't stable enough when flipped around), add saltwater/brine shrimp eggs and run an airstone. Cut out a plastic cover if you can because the airstone will splash some of the water out of the bottle. Bottle itself doesn't need to be gigantic, I personally use Gatorade bottles and they work just fine. Some people also like to have a light source when hatching shrimps, personally I didn't bother and I still get a fair amount of shrimplets.

Jim


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I use a 2 liter pop bottle. I fill it half full, add 5teaspoons of sea salt and 1teaspoons of eggs. Stick an air stone in there. I stand the bottles on a heating pad turned to low. They take about a day to hatch. 

I stick an air hose about 14" long up into a turkey baster. I make the hose more rigid by taping it onto the hose. 

Stick the hose in the bottle to suck up the shrimp. 

The rest is common sense.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

You should ALWAYS have a light source. Add in some sodium bicarbonate to soften the cyst shells, and maintain water around 25'C.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

If you don't need a lot of brine shrimps at a time, you could try the system that I designed for my dwarf convict setup. Easy to build and prepare. I prepare a new batch of eggs every day so effectively you are always feeding with brine shrimps when they are at the most nutritious stage. In this setup I usually hatch 2 pinch of eggs which is about 1/4 teaspoon. Before when I was using the 2L pop bottle, I was using 1/2 teaspoon of eggs but that was too many and most was wasted.
Link to my setup:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/diy-mini-brine-shrimps-hatchery-30675/


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> If you don't need a lot of brine shrimps at a time, you could try the system that I designed for my dwarf convict setup. Easy to build and prepare. I prepare a new batch of eggs every day so effectively you are always feeding with brine shrimps when they are at the most nutritious stage. In this setup I usually hatch 2 pinch of eggs which is about 1/4 teaspoon. Before when I was using the 2L pop bottle, I was using 1/2 teaspoon of eggs but that was too many and most was wasted.
> Link to my setup:
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/diy-mini-brine-shrimps-hatchery-30675/


Great idea. I may try it with a slightly larger container.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Take a look at one our sponsor's page - they have a video for hatching Brine Shrimp. Results for Brine Shrimp Eggs


----------

